# How to open the spare tyre cover on the back of Autotrail Delaware



## ranumj (7 mo ago)

Hi, we are the new owners of an Autotrail Delaware and trying to sort out access to lockers, etc.
Can anyone explain how to actually open the rear spare tyre cover? The key turns, but central disc is only wobbly and doesn't come away or open?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never seen one up close never mind used one but have you tried spraying with WD40 or silicone? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

I have an A-T Comanche so if its like mine then the lock is a very basic affair. Turning the key moves a small metal bar which holds the plastic disc on, from memory. All I can suggest is trying to gently pry off the disc whilst moving the key from position to position...more commonly known as giving it a jiggle 

In the first minute of this video, the chap shows what the inner disc lock looks like...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe if the blade has rusted over you might need to push IN while turning the key, to give it clearance?


----------



## ranumj (7 mo ago)

Thanks for your suggestions and the welcome.
We will give it a try.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Please come back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## ranumj (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions. After trying everything with no luck we drove the Autotrail to Silverdale, north of Auckland to visit Nationwide RV our Auckland Autotrail service agents and Mike sorted it out and got the lock/cover off. We need to do some adjustment to the lock pin which has become sloppy so have booked in a visit to cover that and other things we'd like to look into.

Happy travels


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one.

Best to get it sorted when you don't need it rather than leaving if for when you do


----------

